

Apple rumored to be working on iOS-powered HDTVs for late 2011 - tnorthcutt
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/06/21/apple_rumored_to_be_working_on_ios_powered_hdtvs_for_late_2011.html

======
tnorthcutt
Interesting, but not particularly surprising, of course.

I find the included graphic comparing prices to be absolutely ridiculous,
though.

